# Your plans on 31st December?



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2008)

The title says it all. What's up this 31st December?
Actually, we(Me and my friends) needed some tips to welcome the new year in a unique way.
Tell me your plans this 31st. 

Happy new year guys !!!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 26, 2008)

me gonna catch some sleep....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2008)

^May you get some good dreams 

Sleep .. that's the last thing I do when there is nothing to do.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 26, 2008)

^ thanks 

so what you planning to do ?? [ i know you aren't sure and thus the thread... but seriously no thought crossed your mind ?? ]

PS: you wanna celebrate in a unique way then you could stay indoors too... you know its so very unique


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2008)

last year me and Frnds
Get off on our 4 bikes (8 frnds) 
roamed the city up to 11-45 
got a Cake and
cutted the cake In front Of Police Station here and distrubuted cake pieces to sum
constables (though Inspector was not there)
and went off to Home 

We plannin the Similar now but infront of Girls Hostel


----------



## red_devil (Dec 26, 2008)

^ you really gotta be careful with that plans mate... if things dont go well, you could have a bad start to the new year


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2008)

@ n6300 -  Due to the terror attacks, it won't be possible to hang out late night at public places. I am planning to do a party at a friends terrace. Maybe we will watch a movie with some pizzas and coke 

@ Azeem - Good idea  Maybe I should try some similar thing


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2008)

n6300 said:
			
		

> ^ you really gotta be careful with that plans mate... if things dont go well, you could have a bad start to the new year


just in my head Wont do that Seriously though
may b similar but at a Road Junction or at frnds House 


Cool G5 said:


> Due to the terror attacks, it won't be possible to hang out late night at public places.


ooh yea in Mumbai
and here due to Acid attacks on girls sum &^##$%s did there's strict security here No playin with any girls here


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's my plan :-

Get up, goto school, perform a Rock On song on guitar with some other people who comes for guitar classes with me (seriously, sir did not think of anything but Rock On.. duh!), study...err..I mean sleep in class, goto guitar classes, come back, play GTA4 all night (coz next day is holiday...yay!).


Well, thats pretty much it! If me and my friends do go out, it will be a movie or some restaurant.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll go to the nearby restaurant with the family and party till late night!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmmmm... I wanted to do something different, offcourse we will be dining at a restaurant.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2008)

Spending some good time with the family won't hurt


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2008)

^Yup, but we(Our family) won't be going out, we prefer to dine at our home.Nothing beats home food in the company of fellow family members. 

It's just we(friends) were bored and wanted to do something different this 31st, it's also the first anniversary of our friendship. That's the reason I want to make it special.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2008)

My Plans,point wise as they happen to be really important.

1)Be in tune with the New Year Spirit and the only Spirit this guy is having is whiskey and rum.

2)I happen to be member of a totally Useless forum.
   I am going to post derogatory messeges on the forum and later apologize that someone hacked my password.

3)Post in vernacular Hindi in English literature forum calming that it is neo Latin.

4)Tell my small cousin the complete truth that the stork didn't drop him.

5)Review iMac and claim to actually own it.


6)Set my neighbors lawn on fire.Yes unlike the big Cities we Nagpurian still get the pleasure of keeping the lawn and envying neighbors lawns.

  Sigh! That all the time i suppose this guy will have on the new Year.Any one can spare some hand ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll be at the Times Square with a million others


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> My Plans,point wise as they happen to be really important.
> 
> 1)Be in tune with the New Year Spirit and the only Spirit this guy is having is whiskey and rum.
> 
> ...


Are those ur New Year Resolutins??
Good list though


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 27, 2008)

nothing yet .....may be i will roam alone ... or with some friends in the streets .....


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2008)

not yet decided


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 27, 2008)

Will be up late in the night preparing for my BroadBand Communication Exam on 2nd Jan and Digital Data Communication supplementary exam the very next day!


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Are those ur New Year Resolutins??
> Good list though



No those are not my New year Resolutions.The thread was about how you plan to enjoy New Year , the Night of 31St.

 My New Year Resolutions are totally different from these though on the same lines.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 27, 2008)

have a dance party with a few chics


----------



## mrintech (Dec 27, 2008)

I was born Intelligent... But this BE ruined me *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys152.gif

Got semester exams from 3rd Jan and XAT on 4th Jan *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys149.gif Too much pressure *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys120.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing, I guess


----------



## Dark Core (Dec 27, 2008)

Spending all night Online..


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 27, 2008)

bu hu hu hu...ba wah wah wah


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> The title says it all. What's up this 31st December?
> Actually, we(Me and my friends) needed some tips to welcome the new year in a unique way.
> Tell me your plans this 31st.
> 
> Happy new year guys !!!



Biggest terrorist attack happened in mumbai a month ago and you want to celebrate a new year?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Biggest terrorist attack happened in mumbai a month ago and you want to celebrate a new year?



Just because some f*&*ing T's wrecked havoc, should we all hid under our bed's and stop living our life?

Should we let our foes know that we are all shaken and rubbled?

If this is your point of view, then I am feeling sorry for you. I am actually an optimistic type of person. I do have heart for those poor souls who lost their lifes. Some may agree and some might not with my views, offcourse people are bound to have their own views. If you do not want to celebrate then good for you, but atleast don't stop others from doing so.

If you read my earlier posts closely, we aren't celebrating for new year - it's the first anniversary of our beautiful friendship.


Peace


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Just because some f*&*ing T's wrecked havoc, should we all hid under our bed's and stop living our life?
> 
> Should we let our foes know that we are all shaken and rubbled?
> 
> ...



Araam se baat kar gussa hone ki jurrorat nahi hai.I just asked you are you gonna celebrate it after these attacks happened.And i am hearing things like "zindagi chalti rahegi,mumbai nahi jhukegi things" for ages nothing new for me.Dont feel sorry for me.I wont celebrate it.Peace.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2008)

^Sorry if it hurted, actually I am a bit aggressive(Some prefer to say rude) person 

Happy New year Gaurav !!!

My name is Gaurav too


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Sorry if it hurted, actually I am a bit aggressive(Some prefer to say rude) person
> 
> Happy New year Gaurav !!!
> 
> My name is Gaurav too



I know your name is also gaurav teri love story maine apni aankhon se pareli hai.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2008)

So you are not celebrating, then tell me your views to celebrate it in a peacefull way


----------



## chicha (Dec 27, 2008)

times square!!!!!!!


thatas the place to be...
bangalore as it is the last place to celebrate some thing like this, and times like these its better i sit at home and watch some movies, which i hate to do, i am a night person and i can't stand being at home at night. This year is no difference. But as some one said i will start it by being more calmer.

But before i die i want to celebrate my new year at north pole thats my biggest aim in life. appart from Aston Martin DBS, and some stuff like that.


----------



## napster007 (Dec 27, 2008)

party at the airforce auditorium,delhi


----------



## chicha (Dec 27, 2008)

^ i miss all the army parties


----------



## mrintech (Dec 27, 2008)

chicha said:


> times square!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> thatas the place to be...
> ...


GreenLand


----------



## adi007 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have exams on 30th dec and 1st of jan


----------



## red_devil (Dec 27, 2008)

^ VTU right ?? 


all the VTU students... poor soul they  

<AFAIK... 1st Jan is the last exam....so its even more bugging i guess >


----------



## chicha (Dec 27, 2008)

dude imagine the peace and quite and the stars what else do you need. just thinking about it makes me go numb, i just have to experience it atleast once. and dont forget the auro lights.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 27, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ VTU right ??
> 
> 
> all the VTU students... poor soul they
> ...



Nope not VTU...we are autonomous institution..Malnad College Of Engineering,Hassan..
Exams ends on 7th Jan


----------



## red_devil (Dec 27, 2008)

^ oh sorry... i thought u were a VTortureU  guy...

<btw, when did ur college get autonomy ?? or was it an autonomous insti from the time it was started ?? >


----------



## adi007 (Dec 28, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ oh sorry... i thought u were a VTortureU  guy...
> 
> <btw, when did ur college get autonomy ?? or was it an autonomous insti from the time it was started ?? >



We got autonomy last year
I am in 3rd sem now and we are the first batch in autonomy ..


----------



## confused (Dec 28, 2008)

n6300 said:


> i thought u were a VTortureU  guy...


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'll be at the Times Square with a million others



yeah rub it in


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2008)

probably nothing on 31st,too high risk levels that day(parents catching us,),will be followed by atleast 3 parties,in the first week of 2009,.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 29, 2008)

Me will probably hang out with my friends if my family doesnt insist on accompanying hem to a restaurant.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm soooooo happy to be outta VTU  and this year I get to enjoy at the most happening place!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2008)

A bunch of people I know are going to trek to Harishchandragad. You wanna do something unique, head up there. Nice spot away from the city, you can bring in the new year under more stars than you have ever seen.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 29, 2008)

Anorion said:


> A bunch of people I know are going to trek to Harishchandragad. You wanna do something unique, head up there. Nice spot away from the city, you can bring in the new year under more stars than you have ever seen.



Harishchandragad ??? [or is it HarishchandraGHAT ] 

@adi007 ..ah...lucky you  [same though cant be said of your seniors ]

@infra .. . you an ex-VTU guy ?? lol...everyone is so happy to get outta VTU...
<btw, whats that "most happening place" .. where is it ?? >


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2008)

it is harishchandragad only. same as rajgad, pratabgad, prabalgad, sarasgad
gad is a fort


----------



## red_devil (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ oops  btw where is it ???


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2008)

^ umm... I donno if you have trekked before, I would advise you not to think of going alone. Take a group, go in the early morning and you are bound to find some people on the way. The base villiage is called Khireshwar. That's about two hours away from Thane. The best way to travel is to go to Kalyan ST stop, then take a bus to Nagar, and get off at Khubi Phata. From there it is a short walk to Khireshwar. There is a bus from Pune that goes directly to Khireshwar, but I do not know the details of that. If more than 10-15 people are going, you can hire a taxi or something. You can stay in the caves at the top (but go early for a good spot) for the night. Some people might bring booze, but my advise is don't take any along. The spots to visit are Kokankada and Taramati. Both of these are about half an hour walk away from the caves. There is also a shiv temple.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 29, 2008)

err...i could've done with a simple --- "its near mumbai/thane/pune" 

i stay in b'lore so all those details might not be of much use to me... but thank you for putting in all the details ... i'm sure some of  the mumbai/thane/pune guys would pay a visit to that place


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 29, 2008)

@Anorion - Thanks for the great suggestion, but it won't be feasible as we are just three friends.

And on top of that a friend has his exam on 2nd Jan, so no way we can do this trip.


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 29, 2008)

Gotta study a lot..Have my Maths Exam on 1st !


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 29, 2008)

n6300 said:


> @infra .. . you an ex-VTU guy ?? lol...everyone is so happy to get outta VTU...
> <btw, whats that "most happening place" .. where is it ?? >


Yep.. Yep.. I'm an ex-VTU grad!.. So happy to be outta VTU 

The most happening place I'm gonna be in?? Thats Times Square, New York


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

ok :-/


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

Play GTA IV...  And go out with friends to eat.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^^Why would you play GTA IV even on that day ?Is it still not over..!


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gonna Party Hard With Friends Through The Night.

But No Chai Pani & Weeds.


----------



## rosemolr (Dec 30, 2008)

drink till  i feel like a puke..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Dec 31, 2008)

Going out for a DJ night.....then out for a long drive with group....probably towards the mandira dam....coz it's very nice road through mountain side....but we have to reach home before the sunrise....


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 31, 2008)

Sleep


----------



## krates (Dec 31, 2008)

FCUK ................


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 31, 2008)

krates said:


> FCUK ................



Waht si FCUK?


----------



## super_star (Dec 31, 2008)

definitely goa is the place to rock on 31st


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ROFL


----------



## krates (Dec 31, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> Waht si FCUK?



haha akalmando ke liye ishara kaafi hai


----------



## krazzy (Dec 31, 2008)

krates said:


> FCUK ................


You are not qualified for doing it yet. You can't even spell it right.


----------



## krates (Dec 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> You are not qualified for doing it yet. You can't even spell it right.



Spelling it right converts it to **** should i spell it in ascii codes  ...


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 31, 2008)

bad for me.........
iam studying ......
as my xms are on and the toughest one on 2nd jan............
and yet, yet by posting this i haven't studied anything......
so partying for new year with my CG books......!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 31, 2008)

Well today is 31st... mom and dad going to see some retarded Bolly flick... I am just back from a 4-5hr long GTA4 session. Taking a lil break and will get back to it.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 31, 2008)

Pissed off. Kill me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2008)

Party cancelled All the tables are booked. Nevertheless,I'm enjoying at home,havin' biryani


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Stuffing myself at home!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 1, 2009)

posting on this thread is what i actually did 

ah ! new year ....


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2009)

31st dec 08 is now a history


----------



## mrintech (Jan 1, 2009)

*i39.tinypic.com/16bjybk.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That image is pretty close to what I'll be looking like after a while


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Well today is 31st... mom and dad going to see some retarded Bolly flick... I am just back from a 4-5hr long GTA4 session. Taking a lil break and will get back to it.


Is it the same movie which I am guessing they have gone to !!!!  ..


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, guys, till 7.30PM today I had no plan of celebrating new year's eve. Was happily running on treadmill in office gym. Suddenly my friend called and I was in some disco at Bandra@10PM.

It was Bollywood Cafe or someting, just opposite Globus. It was my first experience in a disco and I found out why I used avoid it. Till some time I was dancing and then people started throwing drinks which really pissed me off (I don't drink n can't stand d smell); khana hua some amount.
They were supposed to bring some belly dancer jo ki ayi nahi. Nobody cared as nobody was stable to demand. 
Chicks...uhhhhuuuu.....ha chicks dekhe, bahut sare.....is liye to itne der tak the, just came back from there. Missed train to thane, then got taxi, then auto...cold se mera bura haal hai.

Phirbhi, chalo one good thing is that , this time I won't be complaining that my 31st eve was wasted. At least I got involved in some activity.

Happy new year to everyone, Njoy!!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 1, 2009)

Charan said:


> Is it the same movie which I am guessing they have gone to !!!!  ..



Can be 

Anyways, Happy New Year guys.

*www.solidworkshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/happy-new-year-2008.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2009)

I had dinner at my friend's home(I had dinner twice yesterday  ), then had a great chat with his family and another friend for an hour. Had pavbhaji and Icecreams & then later at 12, I was back home. Called some friends and then later went to sleep at around 1:30 after listening some songs on computer. It was a good experience none the less.


----------

